# NICMP, EF<20%, primary prevention ICD-10 DX help



## deborahcook4040 (Nov 3, 2015)

my code checker keeps telling me I don't have a covered diagnosis for a dual chamber ICD insertion. The ICD-10 codes I'm coming up with are I50.9 and I42.8. I am adding a Q0 modifier for primary prevention per the NCD. Are my codes wrong, or is my software? 

New to Cardiology coding, and help or references would be appreciated. I have the NCD

diagnoses are non-ischemic cardiomyopathy, ejection fraction <20% and primary prevention of sudden cardiac death.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 4, 2015)

We are having the same problem it seems the software!


----------

